# Express your interest in a non road going subforum



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Woody,

Since all I do is weird stuff, you know where my vote is.

Jim


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> Generally speaking, electric vehicles that are not toys but serious projects, experiments, learning curves and useful, but non road going or road legal, stuff.
> I guess weird stuff could be accomodated but lets keep it sensible and within the ethos of the forum.
> 
> If you think it would be a good idea and would like to add your thoughts, link to suitable threads (please), or offer to help populate the forum then please express your interest here.


Hey Wood,

A big yes vote from me  We need a place. It took me a long time (like 30 minutes of search) to find one of my favorites to show you. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28459&highlight=Quadriplegic And of course, JRP3's 6 wheeler. It is in his avatar, but I don't know the thread. And then my http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44430&highlight=eTractor 

I know there are 100s more, just don't know how to find them  I'll post them up as I come across them.

Thanks,

major

ps....And the guy with the tracked snow blade pusher. How do I find that? And I could sure use one of those this morning. Found it http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42565&highlight=tracked

pps...And how about this one http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/woodys-tractor-project-39910.html


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Another couple of new threads to add to the list, just for the record.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electric-go-kart-vids-54706.html
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/zero-turn-radius-electric-riding-lawn-54833.html

I must start searching for some others.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Thumbs up!


----------



## Huub3 (Aug 16, 2009)

I Agree,

I cannot cope being detracted by all those weirdos in the car's forum .

Huub


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> but if there is a good interest and maybe the potential for a couple hundred threads, new and existing, then we can look at setting it up.


Here are a few from the bike subforum:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/converted-mantis-tiller-electric-50328.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electric-riding-lawn-mower-13510.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...e-newer-hydrostatic-riding-mowerii-42533.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electric-racing-kart-29963.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electric-racing-cart-conversion-38865.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/diy-segway-28616.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/another-elec-snapper-riding-mower-dyi-33749.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electric-longboard-28612.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/lawn-mower-motori-18927.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/uno-unicycle-30181.html 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electric-mountainboard-23833.html 

And I did not include threads on bicycles or scooters.

Cheers,

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Here are a few from a mower search:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54833&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36408&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39910&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52144&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15754&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43934&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50016&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42247&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48320&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44087&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45461&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47165&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21219&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45125&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44130&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13510&highlight=mower 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42533&highlight=mower 

Just from the first 4 pages and I didn't include links from EVDL.

Cheers,

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a couple more I just used:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49583&highlight=mining 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54929


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks major, there are a good few threads there. 
One or two will probaby not move as they have greater relevance in other forums but the rest seem like good candidates.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi; I don't really understand how threads and forums operate ,but would all posts to any forum still show on new posts? I find a variety of items of interest{ except hydrogen} and learn much from the oddball threads.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

poprock1 said:


> Hi; I don't really understand how threads and forums operate ,but would all posts to any forum still show on new posts? I find a variety of items of interest{ except hydrogen} and learn much from the oddball threads.


Yes, new posts would still show as normal. 

However, due to the increasing number of non road going builds if there were sufficient interest a new forum could be made and populated with most of the existing non road going threads and new threads would then be started in there in the same way as the other existing threads.
It would be similar to the EV Performance and Electric Bike forums but maybe nested as a sub forum of the All EV Conversions and Builds forum.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a great friend, who may not be here on the Forum yet, with a deep concern for ALL forms of post-fossil power. His site is http://www.solarcarandtractor.com/Home.html

so, I'll leave it at that since I do not have the time to delve beyond daily transportation (cars and bikes) at this time.....


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

poprock1 said:


> Hi; I don't really understand how threads and forums operate ,but would all posts to any forum still show on new posts? I find a variety of items of interest{ except hydrogen} and learn much from the oddball threads.


Hi Pop,

It would just be an easier way for folks with non-road EVs to find threads of interest to them and to get responses from members with like interest. I am one of those folks. And it is very difficult for me to refer new posters back to previous threads concerning similar vehicles because those threads are mixed in with all the on-road EV cars. Like for example: Search for tractor.....you get every response Woody has ever made because he has tractor in his signature. All 2,653 of them 

Regards,

major


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

if there is a particular Forum you want to follow any new posts on, check the 'thread tools' drop-down, if you want to watch an entire forum ofr new threads and replies, then back up one step and use the drop-down to be notified of any new posts in a forum...

the hierarchy is (one) forum-> (many) threads -> (many)posts


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

major said:


> Like for example: Search for tractor.....you get every response Woody has ever made because he has tractor in his signature. All 2,653 of them
> 
> Regards,
> 
> major




I will reword my sig later today when I am not at work.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> I will reword my sig later today when I am not at work.


I don't think that is required. If it wasn't your sig, it would just be something else. And I like your tractor thread  I was just using it as an example, not picking on anyone  How many people actually search for tractor?


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

good idea thumbs up


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree on the non-road going sub-forum. Lots of great ideas to add to and learn from.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> I will reword my sig later today when I am not at work.


Me Wee Beastie  Must be the King's English 

Here's a current thread which might fit the new subforum. Sounds non-road-worthy. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54929 

Cheers,

major


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

major said:


> Me Wee Beastie  Must be the King's English
> 
> major


I should have been born in Scotland.


----------



## Bellistner (Dec 12, 2010)

Another bit of support for a non-road-going sub-forum.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I vote YEA. I've thought about a boat and mower project as I suspect many here have also.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not quite sure why there needs to be 200+ non-road ev threads to start a sub forum. Why not create it, move threads over as they are found, and new threads will start up naturally. I'm not doing a non-road ev yet but I keep thinking about it. I would like a place to go look when I'm ready. In any case, I vote for having a sub-forum for this type of EV. Besides, some people don't think I drive a car and I have a license plate on it!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't think the 200+ is as critical as 'sufficient' to keep a forum alive and lively.

I've seen forums with sections that have 2 or 3 threads that done move or change for months or years and it seems to then be pointless so if there are enough active threads and new submissions then I think we can consider the possibility of the forum being as sucessful as the bikes and performance ones.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

A boat to add to the list:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/coupling-two-motors-jaw-couplingi-fw-55318.html


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

A really great video to add to the list on this thread.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/hand-made-ev-55739.html


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes. Most ICE lawn mowers are less green than autos.


----------



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

What a great idea! We could do electric airplanes too!!

yes, I'm serious...


----------



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is a link:

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/10/electric-airplanes-coming-to-a-flight-school-near-you/


----------



## Superamp (Mar 23, 2011)

I would be keen. Busy building an offroad Kart for my 4yr old at the moment.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

We have been in discussion about the new forum recently. 
Just trying to pin down what it will contain and what limitations there might be to make sure it is clear what can, and shouldn't, be included.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's my (belated) vote for a odd-EVs subforum, and here's a prime candidate of a very cool device that would fit into it perfectly:

http://www.inventist.com/solowheel/


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Golf Carts would be great.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> We have been in discussion about the new forum recently.


Hey Wood,

Here's another one. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=236792#post236792


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks major.

I have been a little slack on this front, way, way too much work and not enough pay leading to stress overload. I have been keeping my admin duties to spam deletions for a while while I try to unwind a bit.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/planning-jd-ztr-mower-conversion-need-57379.html
Another candidate.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Another one:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/riding-lawnmower-conversion-50016.html


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> Another one:
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/riding-lawnmower-conversion-50016.html


With the price increase in gas, I imagine we'll see more mower projects


----------



## EVKarter (Jun 22, 2011)

interest expressed


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> Another one:


And another, I think  



boekel said:


> PS. is it possible to change the topic-title or would it be better to create a new topic somewhere about this boat?


About time, don't you think Woodsmith 

Cheers,

major


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Sure thing.

I have moved and re-titled boekel's thread too.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/boekels-boat-project-55318.html


----------



## oldchuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll vote a very strong yes.

My interest is in tractors and tracked vehicles. I have solar off grid and a very large woodlot. I want to be able to get into the woods with an EV, a workhorse EV.

I have a nearly new set of Mattracks (individual wheel tracks that go on an RV). I'm wondering if I could adapt them to a fork lift and run in the woods. I'm thinking I'd only have to remove the lift and adapt the wheels.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Another one to add to the list.
Massey Harris EV by DavidP


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> Another one to add to the list.


And another http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-hydrostatic-transaxle-small-buggy-61590.html 

Woody, how about that subforum


----------



## einherjar (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm interested too. 

Been thinking about upgrading an old ez-go golf cart to use at a horse barn for dragging the arena and dumping crap (actual crap). Though I suppose this could still be considered road worthy with a triangle.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

This looks like a good addition to this thread http://www.szott.com/carriage/carriage.html


----------



## tropes (Jul 24, 2011)

It would be great to share ideas with another dragster builder.


----------



## !George (Jun 9, 2009)

So, where's the sub-forum? I would like to create a build thread in the proper spot, and not between two electric cars.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Here is my entry. I am using only scrap parts that I have on hand. I call it the post apocalyptic electric dune buggy. I have another project coming up that will fit so what’s the hold up?


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I vote for this as well. So far my only EV has been a small rider mower and I have plans for a larger tractor. I usually post the progress on these projects in the http://www.mytractorforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193

Previously I had an idea for an electric powered train and railway, and also a monorail. I think this sub-forum would be very interesting and would address a different portion of the EV and alternative energy/transportation community.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I have asked the forum owner a few times about this and the stalling point seems to be 'What will be in it and how do we clearly describe it?'

I think 'Stuff other then conventional road legal vehicles' would be fine and it can be moderated to suit as it develops.

Race cars can go in Performance so it would be mainly fun karts, tractors, boats and the like.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Another candidate.
Dune Buggy.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Yes, dune buggies fit in. I don't think it needs to be tightly controlled. Even if someone puts in something like a spaceship, so what? It could include wheelchairs, roller skates, pogo sticks, and rototillers. Whatever. I think it should be substantially electric powered, but also include hybrids and steam power and other alternatives, especially if they are compared to electric. 

This is essentially the same as another forum:
http://www.mytractorforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193

It's just that there the basic theme is tractors and other off-road equipment, and the electric and alternate power is the focus of the sub-forum. But there is a fairly clear difference between "car guys" and "tractor guys", especially when it comes to the extremes of speed, efficiency, and raw power (as in earthmoving).


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The Non Road Going Vehicle forum is now up and running.

I have moved a lot of the threads in there but if you know of, or find one that should be moved then please post the link here and I will move it across if appropriate.

The forum will be for anything that is not an average road legal car of any description. So tractors, karts, buggies, skateboards, exhibition art, mowers, construction plant, boats, aeroplanes, subaqua, space exploration, etc. 

If it is road registered and can be used for getting the groceries, or driving to the drag strip, or the commute to work, then it stays in the Conversions and Builds forum.

I am not sure about pure race and drag cars yet. I, personally, think they should be in EV performance so we'll see how it goes.
I am happy to move threads back out of Non Road Going to EV Performance or Builds and Conversions if required.

Anything on two wheels that is intended for the road, motorbikes and bicycles will be in the Electric Bikes forum.

Thank you.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> The Non Road Going Vehicle forum is now up and running............
> Thank you.


And thank you woody


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

major said:


> And thank you woody


It still wasn't me who set it up, it was just there one morning when I logged on! 

Thanks go to Rob.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Woody,

Please move my biuld thread to EV Performance, i am sure it qualifies, and I would rather it be there than in Non-Road going.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/silent-scream-build-thread-75205.html

Thanks,


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

winzeracer said:


> Woody,
> 
> Please move my biuld thread to EV Performance, i am sure it qualifies, and I would rather it be there than in Non-Road going.
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/silent-scream-build-thread-75205.html
> ...


I have moved that for you.

As said we'll see how that works out in the longer term. Maybe we need a race and drag car forum!


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a dual NetGain 9 off road racer we built:






It looks like there might be a growing interest in off road EV's.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

Admin:
Why don't you un-pin this, as it has accomplished its goal and is now stale.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

GerhardRP said:


> Admin:
> Why don't you un-pin this, as it has accomplished its goal and is now stale.


Good point!


----------

